
LipNet – lipreading using Machine Learning - Dim25
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fa5QGremQf8
======
Dim25
Paper (PDF):
[http://www.oxml.co.uk/publications/2016-Assael_Shillingford_...](http://www.oxml.co.uk/publications/2016-Assael_Shillingford_LipNet.pdf)

Dataset:
[http://spandh.dcs.shef.ac.uk/gridcorpus/](http://spandh.dcs.shef.ac.uk/gridcorpus/)

